# Huawei Watch GT 2 (46mm) receiving December 2021 firmware update



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

So the GT2 has a new firmware, the package is huge and includes a couple of new features.

Anyone still uses the GT2 in the coming 2022 ?









Huawei Watch GT 2 (46mm) receiving December 2021 firmware update


Huawei has started to push the latest December 2021 software update for Huawei Watch GT 2 46mm. However, the 42mm version of the Watch GT 2 has already grabbed this update last week in China. According to the information, Huawei Watch GT 2 (46mm) December 2021 update installs the new firmware...




www.huaweicentral.com


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Just flashed my GT2 with the new firmware, first new feature is a water repelling sound like on AW.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Next comes a screen lock with a 6-digit passcode.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Then comes the Petal Maps, sort of Google Maps for watch.

Unfortunately, the Petal Maps service is not yet available in my country


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice of them to keep older model updated!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice of them to keep older model updated!


This has been rumor for almost a year because the GT2 has the same hardware like the GT2 Pro. So there is hope that this old model will have the capability to it install third-party apps in near future.

Personally I'd love to have a calendar app directly on the watch with a reminder as I used to work on my computer for hours without touching my phone.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

This firmware update gives you the possibility to set a reference altitude. You can set the altimeter at either sea level or at your current location depending on your need.

This feature is very useful for many outdoor activities. A couple of years ago, most of G-Shock watches have the barometer and altimeter but there is no way to set a reference altitude. For that you have to buy a watch like the Suunto X-lander that costs like $500 at the time.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Regarding the watch's behavior after the major firmware update, the watch functions normally just like before, no significant changes in the way it works, also no change in battery life.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

lvt said:


> Next comes a screen lock with a 6-digit passcode.


How could i missed this set up


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

lvt said:


> So the GT2 has a new firmware, the package is huge and includes a couple of new features.
> 
> Anyone still uses the GT2 in the coming 2022 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Dwijaya said:


> How could i missed this set up


It's in the Setting => PIN.

Do you see it?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

lvt said:


> It's in the Setting => PIN.
> 
> Do you see it?


Will checked later... Thanks


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

lvt said:


> It's in the Setting => PIN.
> 
> Do you see it?


yes...thanks mate


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

New GT2 firmware is released worldwide.

Latest version is 11.0.15.10


----------

